# The official 2010 "How many TOT's did you get" thread!



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Okay, HF members, what was the final tally?
We had candy for 400 and ran out at about 7:20 p.m. We're estimating another 200 went through the haunt after the candy was gone. This was double what we had last year. Very encouraging!


----------



## howierd3866 (May 21, 2008)

are last time record was 400..tonight was over 700. We do a free back yard haunted maze/cemetery with no advertizement at all. And our street if I dont do it has only 15 kids per year.....


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, amazing numbers!!

I think we had about 80 kids which is pretty good for my area. Its not our highest number but its not bad either. I think our best year was over a hundred but in all fairness this year where I live was VERY cold. We had to break out the winter jackets and warm mittens to go TOT so I was very happy with the turnout in spite of the temps.


----------



## XeniaHaunter (Nov 3, 2009)

Our final count was 367 kids. It was a good year. If we didn't do our yard haunt I would guess we would only get about 50.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

we had nine


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

we only had 5


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

We went from 150+ last year to 200+ this year. That's not bad considering our location


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

We had just under 50 or so. Our first year in here [08] had a few over 60, but last year [09] had on 30. Our old place had 12.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

We're estimating 30-50 kids. Which is pretty good considering we aren't on any main street or road. 400 Kids!! Wow I wish.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

We had around 150 give or take. The kids even the older ones were very polite and gave us a lot of compliments on our haunt.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

50, the same as last year.


----------



## siradam134 (Sep 27, 2010)

134 last year, 299 this year. Huzzah. What a great evening...the compliments (and the screams..tehehe) make it allll worth it!! Here's to a successful (And Stressful) 2010 Halloween!

*Cheers*

Happy Halloween everybody!


----------



## GraveCaptor (Oct 4, 2010)

We had just under 50. Its our first year in this area. I was the only one with a cemetary on the street. In all it was a good night.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I know I'm not that big, but I'm very proud to say we got 240+ Halloween night, and about 50 the prior two nights.

The weather in the Seattle area was perfect for Halloween. It wasn't raining and it held around 50 degrees for the evening. We had a lot of people walking around the neighborhood -- which was really great to see.

I heard a lot of compliments and a lot of people told me they like to save my house for last because it's always the "best house" for Halloween.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd say 350 kids. Ran out of candy....even though I made like 275 bags.....pretty cool...


----------



## spooky in CO (Aug 29, 2008)

TOT's - we had about 300

Total amount of People - TOT + adults (SEVERAL adults showed up alone) we had about 500


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Our numbers were up this year. Final count was 428.  I was happy with that number.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 18, 2008)

Haunted Hacienda, as of 2010 becomes DOS Haunted Haciendas.
We have Officially Broken our Annual Record of 100 TOT'ers with 109 TOT'ers.
We have been asked by our Community to grow to Professional Levels and we aim on Delivering.
The Compliments have flowed and we are Every year, for 3 years straight, Best House in the County, of what we have seen so far.
As of 2011, we will have no more room at our current location and we will have to Move the Haunt to another Location that can accomodate the needs we will have in Growing this Annual Tradition Haunt in 2012.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

spooky in CO said:


> TOT's - we had about 300
> 
> Total amount of People - TOT + adults (SEVERAL adults showed up alone) we had about 500


Nice! That's how ares was too. Except mostley college kids.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

about 50-60+ but its growing, words getting out in the local papers after this night, got some good publicity tonight

had a lot of fun, good night


----------



## Darth_Tippy (Sep 2, 2010)

We had about 80. This is our second year in the house and word got out, we had about 40 last year. The coolest thing was all the people that drove up just to go to our house. So next year should be even better


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Only fourteen.


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

I lost count!


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

No official start time for our community - about 5:30 started and we ran out of candy about 8:15. Easily 400+ kids/teens/adults(?). Quite a few coming in on trucks/minivans. Many neighbors decorated too - our street was hopping. (Lots of compliments helped the stressful weekend and people taking pictures by our crypt was nice touch).


----------



## jeremydbrooks (Nov 20, 2008)

My neighbor did a tally, but I won't see him until tomorrow...based on his 7:30 count, I'm estimating about 725 for the night between 6 and 9:30.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I lost count too. I really got bombarded though. At least 200 if not more.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My DH said we had about 250. I think it was well over 300 maybe closer to 350. It is hard to keep track. I am just estimating from the candy.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow I'm not sure, but I know we had five bags, big bags go out to the kids!  I'm quite pleased! Even after we shut out the lights, even more kids came to my boyfriends garage to get candy!


----------



## Deathtemple (Sep 8, 2008)

Last year it was a record for me 350 people this year only 100 wtf?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We went from 60 last year to 77 this year, which was our best year ever. Sooo happy!  Thanks for all the help folks!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

We got around 95 TOTs. I bought glow sticks and handed them out with the candy to help track the number of kids. We ran out before the night was over.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Close to 400. This isn't counting all the adults/teens who went through our garage haunt and didn't get a treat.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Roughly 40. Kinda sad if you ask me... but hey, better than no TOTers right?


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Around 200-250 kids, I think, +300 if you count the parents for sure. 
A bit Less than last year, but still not bad. We bought more than 900 candies (we calculated per boxes we combined in our huge candy pale), gave about 3-4 per kids, our supplies almost completely empty! (S)


----------



## Dangerclose (Oct 14, 2010)

We had three boxes of chips...65 in each. Those were gone pretty quick. We got into the chocolate bars but lost count becuase we had already gotten into them ourselves. We had four boxes of bars and there's probably a few good handfuls left. 

I would guess...around 250. And this is with a pretty decent yard haunt going on.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

We figure we had around 200 ToT's, which is what we had last year. We were hoping for more, but between the World Series and it being a Sunday, we were lucky to get what we did.....

After a re-count of our Pirate "Booty bags" we ended up with around 225 ToT's.... with parents and other adults who just stopped by to check us out, we estimate we had close to 300 visitors come by our house last night....


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

55...about average for us!


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd say we had around 300 ToT's and thats not counting the parents. was a great year!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

over 450 kids 

a new record for us, and extremely rare for our neighborhood

we had around 125 last year

and 10 the year before


----------



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm guessing maybe 200 or so people went through our walkthru. Thats just a guess though. It was such a blur.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Seven small ones (none afraid of the zombie grabber) and maybe 10-15 bigger ToTs (young teens only a couple without costumes). Plenty of candy leftover. Apparently there just is no ToTs in this area of San Jose.


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't know what to expect in a new house, but the yard display brought them in. Everyone was very nice and respectful as well! 

Neighbors said to expect about 150, but had about 225 all in all. Very happy with that!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

First halloween in our new house. We had about 35 tot but I gave out 55 total (parents got them too)

That's okay, "If you build it they will come." It will be bigger next year.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I helped my friend with her pirate/corn maze/freak show/zombie Apocalypse haunt and they stopped counting after 1k  My guess is 1500 + ! They do multiple themes each year. She has about a half acre total around her house. It was insane. They have tour guides that run about 15 people through at a time. I need to sleep for about a week after that set-up ! I can still hear the chainsaws buzzing in my ear LOL Hope everyone had good numbers this year


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Tons of kids and parents.....wish we could count them.......we do the big backyard deep woods cedar trail so we get many repeats.....i know it was our biggest year ever last Sat. night......we had them coming non stop for 2 hrs.,.......we could say 1,000 but there were repeats in there.......all we cared about was the trail staying active with groups of people non stop for 2 hrs. and this was the first year we did that.......so my actors were cooked by 8:30....lol.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

WoW can't top 1500+ But we got more than last year. 2 big bags of candy that put us at 500 pcs 2 per kids then even though I didn't buy duckies cause it got to late I found around 50 of them in a bag in my storage then we had 80 mini cans of playdough plus around 30 slap bracelets I also found from last year. S0 we are looking over 400+ Which is really good for us. Seems there were a lot more older kids 16-19's out there very respectful dressed up compliments all the way around. We had a blast.


----------



## bdoggalty513 (Oct 5, 2010)

somewhere in range of about 250 - but didnt get any kids after 730 - couldnt believe it, when we were kids we were running till the last minute


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Omg, I wish we got that many kids! We maybe got 25/30 kids last night. That's being generous!!! We did do better then last year though.


----------



## triplej2002 (May 9, 2006)

We had a party Saturday night and we didn't get more than 10 TOTs that night. We took our son trick-or-treating last night, but we got back to our house around 7:30. We got one lone TOT about 8:30 last night. Where the heck are all the kids in our area???!


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

We had 35-40, which was significantly down from last year. The weather was fairly cold, but we blamed the day. We remembered the last time it was on a Sunday was light too. Very few people on the block were even giving out candy this year.


----------



## upNsmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

it must have been nicer this year because we had more than expected. We were prepared for 200 but with 45 minutes left we ran out and I had to go get 10 more bags. So in all we had around 250.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

For a long time we never got more then 50. Last year I ran out of candy with about 75 ToTs so I said buy enough for 150 we will have so much candy no stress.

Yeh right... 

This year 171 ToTs. 4 bags from being empty.


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

We had between 375-450 come through the haunt! Best year ever and best scares ever! We went through who know's how much candy. We always recoup some of our losses by picking up the candy lost in their run through the haunt. Candy flying everywhere! Great night.


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

um. if I had to guesstimate, it would be around 300-400. 8 bags of candy, 2 pieces each, yeah, around 350.


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

It was my first official year this time, we had about 100 ToT's which is great for our area, It is only a front garden display, no complaints, but best of all we got tons of compliments, so hopefully in future years, the word shall spread and we will get more and more ToT's 
Thanks
Phil


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

30-35 . But that's better than none.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I bought 10 bags with 100+ pieces in each. We gave out an average of two pieces per kid. So we had at least 300 to 400. It was REAL busy once it got dark!


----------



## Rynnye (Oct 24, 2010)

Well this was our first official year on the haunt. After planning for 500 TOT's we had 701 total TOT's not including parents and older kids. Would have easily had at least another 50 to 75 more had we not run out of candy.


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

200 + was open from 6:00- 10:00.... Good Times


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome weather, but we were DOWN this year! The neighborhood we're in is almost devoid of kids, but the last two years we attracted 200, Last night, 140-150, Bummer.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

We had 125 this year


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Best year yet, about 100 kids and about 50 adults, plus a ton of drive bys. Lots of picture taking and many compliments and thanks for do it.


----------



## Striker33 (Oct 19, 2010)

We had about 85-90 kids... last year we had 30. We had a lot of drive ups... Neither of our neighbors gave out candies even, so on our little stretch there was maybe 5 houses that did... so every kids had to come to our house specifically. I am happy with the turn out...


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

10 here. 6 of them were relation.....piss poor year for us since were used to 35+.

Marc V.


----------



## palace1913 (Sep 6, 2009)

Just under 500 based on the 12 pieces of candy left


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Our final total was 70. It was certainly less than what we had last year I think it was do to all the churches doing all of their stuff early as it was a Sunday. We did get a bit of a rush after the few churches that did festivals last night finished. I'd say about half of the kids who came through were teenagers though they were wearing costumes so they got candy and glow sticks also.


----------



## REL (Oct 14, 2006)

We had well over 200 TOT's through Boo Gardens not including adults and repeats. Lost count once we had to open the 'extra-just-in-case' bags of candy. We had excellent weather. A thank you to everyone on this forum for so many fun ideas. Happy night.


----------



## Yendor (Sep 28, 2009)

We were down by half this year compared to the last 2 years. Had about 40 TOT's, we typically get between 75-80. I was sad about that but happy when we were referred to as the "Scary house".


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

100. Very disapponted considering we average 300 -400.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

213 to the door, way down from last years near 600 that we had. The merchant area of our town did a "safe treats, no tricks" business to business ToT and two churchs ran very large trunk or treats in parking lots of old auto dealerships and a Ace Hardware where hundreds, maybe even a thousand kids were. From friends it was like one long line of people with bags extended and it took over an hour and a half to walk the thing with one or two little pieces of candy from each stop. On the other hand I have candy for about 400 left over and be give out a nice handful and a full size candy bar for the little ones. We were well recieved and lots of photos and people taking pics in the cemetery, just wish the numbers were higher.


----------



## tntkain (Sep 22, 2009)

Had at least 200. Gave away glow necklaces and candy. I ran out at 200 about 5 minutes before the end. A couple years ago, we would only have 35 -40. Our yard attracts a lot of people now


----------



## Nozoki (Jul 27, 2003)

Ours was about 300 kids. Ran out of candy around 7:30 and gave out quarters until we could get more.


----------



## bloodymaniac (Jul 30, 2010)

had a great night last night had a lot of tots and they all enjoyed our walk thru, so estiment is about 150 tots,


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

We had 1,000 pieces of candy, one piece per TOT'er, and we ran out around 08:30 pm. I won't say we had 1,000 TOT'ers, because I don't know if we had some repeat visitors, but we had a bunch, for sure!


----------



## birdland71 (Jul 16, 2008)

We had 175 +/- a few between 5 and 7:35 when we ran out of candy. We had intended to go until 8pm, but ran out early, and had to shut down...


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

We lost count. Last year in the pouring rain they stood outside in line to get in our place...count was about 405. I know last night we had more....we made 252 candy bags & 240 popcorn bags, the kids get one of each. 

Then I handed out the gourmet chocolates we make with our little candy company. I called them "Adult Treats". I gave out 200 pcs. to adults only. So thats over 400 there. Now we ran out of bags of candy before 8pm but we still had a steady stream of them coming through till 10pm. 

We always have extra candy on hand in case we run out of bags.....I told the guys yesterday we should have made at least 60 more bags. Surprised how many people we had on a Sunday night that came so late between 9 & 10....but it was great fun!!


----------



## fritter (Sep 16, 2009)

we only had 98 kids bummer  last year we had about 300.. there was barely any one trick or treating in our area... the last trick or treater i had was just before 8 which is soo weird because it usually lasts longer


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i never count.. Where i live no one trick or treat there becuz of its pretty much an highway area. So i go into town and take my son trick or treat. Busy buys area. 300-400 tot maybe?


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

We were ~very successful - had close to (if not) 100. Ended up going through 7 bags of candy (not counting packages of prizes.) It was amazing.

Sounds like many had good turnouts, glad to hear it!


----------



## pumpkinman (Apr 18, 2006)

I had 41 tots... I will take it, not to bad for where I am...


----------



## dancingbarefoot (Jun 20, 2010)

We had over 200, so about the same give or take as last year. It's funny that we had that many when the guy across the street from us hardly had any. He came to my mom at one point and told her if we need any extra candy that they had plenty and would give it over no problem.

Lots of folks were taking photos and posing with my brother, who was made up to look like a serial killer and who was scaring everyone with his prop chain saw. I was scaring folks with a witches mask and prop hands that had people convinced that I was a prop till I would sit up and hand out the candy.

I never realized until now how much fun it was to make adults scream louder than the kids they were bringing to me to get candy for.

People were driving by to check us out and we even had just prior to the start, a fellow we've never seen before come up to my mom and me as I was re-rigging a prop that was leaning as it was starting to stand up and tell us that our house was the reason his kids always wanted to come to their Aunt's house every Halloween, so he had to finally come check us out himself.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Just over 400. Down from the last two years at 500, but with rain slowing down the first wave for about an hour, and with a traffic problem at one of the other 'main' houses in the area, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

33 down a couple from last year


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

We had 3 times as many groups this year as we did last year. of course we only had 3 groups this year, a total of 7 kids.... how sad


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

440, up drastically from 268 last year. We had 370 giant pixy stix and expected it to be plenty, so I ended up making an emergency candy run. Not sure what made such a difference, but it was busier right from the start. What a GREAT year!


----------



## smaynor (Sep 3, 2009)

We had 1,762. That was up by 200 from last year. 

We did our haunt on Saturday night only.

Already planning for next year.

Stacey


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

tntkain said:


> Had at least 200. Gave away glow necklaces and candy. I ran out at 200 about 5 minutes before the end. A couple years ago, we would only have 35 -40. Our yard attracts a lot of people now


Oh man, sounds like what my old man told me. He said just gotta build a reputation for myself and more people will come. My neighbours I think are getting in on it with me next year


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

200.. I was kind of bummed that we didnt increase from last year. But we made good money for a charity and was told by a couple that we were better than the local professional haunt.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

We had, at best estimate, 460. We turned away around 10 more as we were shutting down. I had treat bags prepared for 400 and then about 60+ extra fun size bars that we doled out one at a time till they were gone. Next year I'll plan for 500.


----------



## zandiver (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a 4-lane highway that runs right in front of my house.....They were stopping in the highway 2 cars deep! There were so many people, I couldn't believe it! I can only estimate about 300 or so. I ran out of candy at 8:30 and had to close down early. I won't make that mistake again! I added to my yard this year thanks to the great people on this forum, couldn't have done it without you


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

The first three Halloweens my husband and I were together ( 2007 - 2009 ) we lived in a large condo complex and did not get even one TOT'er  . We moved in September to an even larger complex and we got a lot of kids ( between 120 - 130 ). Very good turn out for us. We were so pleasantly surprised. Started about 5:15pm and last one showed up by 8pm. Over all a very wonderful Halloween


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

I got 3 last year, and upped to 11 this year! Pity this'll be probably the last year in the condo, but hey it was awesome! *Happy Dance*


----------



## MobileMayhem (Mar 9, 2007)

We went from about 150 to 200-225. I lost count.


----------



## bruiser1904 (Apr 10, 2010)

We ran 395 victims through our maze and absolutely no clue how many ToTers that came just for candy. We had a line that ran down the driveway, across the front of our house and the neighbor's house most of the night. Unfortunately we had to shut down an hour earlier then expected and turn people away. Could have easily topped 500 if we ran until 11:00 as we intended.


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

We gave out 96 bags of sweets only to children, and quite a few adults and older kids went through the maze as the word got out, so I recon about 140-150.
In Australia, where Halloween isn't that big (but getting bigger, yay) I was quite happy with the turnout.


----------



## exiled (Oct 11, 2010)

For the third year in a row, our numbers were 750 to 800.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

we had about 10-15. That would be dissapointing if I didn't expect it. It's encouragin, however, to hear all about your very popular huants. Maybe there's hope for my neighbrhood yet.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow! Awesome numbers everyone. Some of the posts made me laugh. For those of you who's numbers were down, don't despair. There's always next year.

I live in non-Halloween celebrating England and have done since 2001. This is the first year we actually got some TOTRs! I had 4.  

Another first this year, we weren't the only ones on the street decorated and handing out treats. Two other houses did too. I know it sounds like small spuds compared to some of the numbers, especially those of you with haunts, but we're pioneering it over here in Blighty. There's loads of kids in this area too, so I'm hoping for better numbers next year!

Happy Halloween everyone and here's to a fab Halloween 2011!


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

Buggula said:


> Wow! Awesome numbers everyone. Some of the posts made me laugh. For those of you who's numbers were down, don't despair. There's always next year.
> 
> I live in non-Halloween celebrating England and have done since 2001. This is the first year we actually got some TOTRs! I had 4.
> 
> ...


NICE! I love reading posts like this. They make me smile on so many levels.... Great Job Buggula!


----------



## MOSCARES (Sep 12, 2010)

I had 0, which makes a grand total of 0 tots since I moved into this house 8 years ago. 

I do get lots of extra traffic for people driving by in the week up to Halloween to "see what you've done this year"


I fully expect 0 next year as well.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

strublay said:


> NICE! I love reading posts like this. They make me smile on so many levels.... Great Job Buggula!


Thanks!


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

81 here. Usually get about 45.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

We have always counted in the past...but we were swarmed and lost count because it was more than 500 kids...not counting the parents. 

It was marvelous crazy fun!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

We've only had 5 or less (zero a few years) for the past 6 years or so. I could swear it was busier when I was a kid so I guess no new kids have been born or moved into my neighborhood. So I wasn't expecting much even though a lot of people have stopped by to look at our yard - all we did was a _very_ basic graveyard with bones, one groundbreaking skeleton, and a bed of glowing coals with a skull for the front grave. Everything's lit up with pin lights. For Halloween I put out the low lying fogger, some music, and blacklights.

This year we got swarmed... for all of ten minutes. A dozen kids at once, parents out front commenting on how good our simple little graveyard looked, one dad waited for his kid to take a closer look at the grave with the glowing coals effect then went *ARGH* and scared the life out of his kid. That was a little more than half of our candy so we actually ran out to grab more, just in case.

Then nothing.

About half an hour later a truck pulled up with three little girls. I guess they were driving around and only stopping at houses that were decorated. After that there was no one. I'd be more disappointed except I really do this for myself, and even if only a few neighbors and visitors enjoy it, then I did too. Next year I plan on doing a lot more - maybe word will get out to come visit our place.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

MOSCARES said:


> I had 0, which makes a grand total of 0 tots since I moved into this house 8 years ago.
> 
> I do get lots of extra traffic for people driving by in the week up to Halloween to "see what you've done this year"
> 
> ...


I truly admire and respect your tenacity MOSCARES. As much as I like decorating and setting up our display and haunt, I do it mostly for the audience. I think if I had no TOT's I would do very little, if anything. Kudos to you!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I think we had about 80. I had 60 treat bags made up and went through those pretty early on. Had to use the candy that wasn't made up into bags. My neighbor who also decorates a lot said she had about that number. She also told me that only a few houses on our block bothered to pass out treats this year. That's sad.


----------



## jeremydbrooks (Nov 20, 2008)

> She also told me that only a few houses on our block bothered to pass out treats this year. That's sad.


This is an interesting point.

When I first moved into this 'hood 6 years ago, I took my kids all around the area to ToT, and I'd say 9 of 10 houses were giving out candy. My kids don't ToT anymore, but I took a quick stroll around on Sunday (and asked some of the ToT'ers), and I'd estimate that half of the houses or fewer were participating this year.

Is that everyone else's experience too, or is my 'hood just burned out from getting slammed by 700+ ToTs (and growing every year)?


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

jeremydbrooks said:


> This is an interesting point.
> 
> When I first moved into this 'hood 6 years ago, I took my kids all around the area to ToT, and I'd say 9 of 10 houses were giving out candy. My kids don't ToT anymore, but I took a quick stroll around on Sunday (and asked some of the ToT'ers), and I'd estimate that half of the houses or fewer were participating this year.
> 
> Is that everyone else's experience too, or is my 'hood just burned out from getting slammed by 700+ ToTs (and growing every year)?


Same here, on my hood we had about 6 houses giving out treats..... And I know most have kids that were out ToTing  What gives? 

This year we must have had 300+ walk through.........ran out of candy and had to run to Walgreens for some extra candy....


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

About 50 kids  but again the world series was on, so every Giants Fans were home, its ok because we won


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Last year we had about 150, so I planned on about 200 for this year. Had 220 packs of silly bands, over 500 pieces of candy and 700 LED finger lights. At the beginning TOTs each got a pack of silly bands, a piece of candy, and a finger light. The silly bands were gone in 40 minutes. So I had to go to 1 piece of candy and 1 finger light. For the last 1/2 hour we got so low on candy that they had to choose candy OR a finger light. So based on the amount of candy & lights we had left I would say almost 500 TOTs. This was my first year doing a huge yard display so once word gets out I'll probably have to plan for between 500 to 700 next year.


----------



## mistressofsnakes (Oct 31, 2010)

I only had 8 TOT's for the entire night, so i had plenty of candy left over for the next day. It's a shame, Halloween seems to have died in my neighborhood, since most of my neighbors turn off their lights and pretend they're not home


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

We had between 70-80 people, plus some drive bys and some kids who wouldn't even get out of the car, because it looked to scary. We were concerned with the snow and hail we got during the day. We were pleased, 4 years ago we would only get one kid.


----------



## xported (Sep 4, 2007)

Last year I'm estimating we had close to 300 kids come up to the house. This year I estimate about 100. It was really surprising / dissappointing. Last year trick or treating went beyond 9 P.M. I may have had 5 Trick or Treaters after 8 this year and I shut it down at 8:30. But I think a few things may have factored into the amount of ToTers we had.

1. It was a Sunday / School night. Possibly lost a few because of their religion (Not being able to do such activities on a Sunday).

2. Most of my neighbors had their porch lights turned off. I think this is the main factor. I live in a culdasac. If the house at the very end in the center of the culdesac is considered to be 12 'o clock, then my house would be approximately 2 'o clock. So it is very difficult to see my house from the main road. I watched people pass my street up. I can only assume because they didn't see any porch lights turned on. 

Last year most of my neighbors in my culdesac were handing out candy. I think there about 4 houses out of about 12 this time around.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I think more parents are going out with their TOTs. It used to be the norm where one parent would stay behind to hand out treats. Now both parents want to walk and experience Halloween with their kid. This makes for less porch lights on.


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

40 at best. Thats literaly half of last year. I was also dang near the only one to decorate myyard from what some parents and teens said.


----------



## paulieshome (May 1, 2009)

*Good Turnout*

Packed 240 goody bags for the kids. 236 kids, and total of around 500 through the yard haunt. Pretty good turn out for a Sunday. Steadily climbing since we only had 20 when we first moved in 5 years ago and then I started decorating for Halloween.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

We had roughly 200 counting those who didn't go through the haunt and just ToT'd. Thi sis WAY up from the previous years of 30-60 only. I tell you: CRAIG'S LIST works!!!!!! Most of our visitors told us they saw us on Craig's List and came from across town (we live 15 miles OUTSIDE of town to boot!)


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Well we only had 64...down from 80 last yr....and 120 before that....come back dear TOTS , come back. I think because it was a school night we lost some...we didn't get out late bunch like usual..they all came about 7:30 -8:00..no strollers or toddlers...not as many teenagers...mostly tweens.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

100. Last year, 40. That's quite an increase! I must be doing something right with my display!

Dan


----------



## Mikon (Apr 9, 2009)

Oops, missed this thread. 637. I counted. I'd hate to think if it hadn't been a school night!

YouTube - 2010 Tot's


----------



## missbook (Sep 8, 2010)

We keep a tally book by the bucket, and I was a little messy with my count (not normally my job) this year. But we ended up with 755 counted.


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

We usually get around 400-500 kids each year. We only had probably around 200 in all maybe a bit more. Not sure why it was so low this year...


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

Approx 450-500 kids this year. So with parents and adults without kid, would say more than 1000.


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

I thought it was going to suck being on a Sunday but we did okay with 154. That's double from last year.
-Z


----------



## llama492 (Apr 26, 2005)

Not to many for us here . Maybe 50 to 60 tots and adults.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

We had 83. It seems it has been around that number for the last few years.


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

We had about 140-150.Wich is really good considering our neighbours only get 60-70! Ran out of treat bags at one point. Seems like it is steadily going up 10 or so kids a year.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

97 candy bags given out, about the same as the last few years.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

We were up a bit from last year - ~200 kids. And about half of them showed up in the same 15 min. period. Had a nice crowd for a little while!


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

We had 18 this year. Good for us. We live on a highway and only get the rual kids as they go into town.
This year, we had more drive by traffic to see the light show, and we had a few new kids coming _from_ town. We bought enough candy and toys for 150, and have less than half of it left... oh yes, I gave out hand fulls at a time.
I noticed that I had more adults this year than in the past. A few cars had one TOT and 4 adults. I heard one little boy tell his Mom as they left "See, I told you it was worth coming out here!". Really now, isn't that why we do it? Ooooh yeh.


----------



## desertsasquatch (Oct 25, 2010)

Candy pieces about 1,200. Started at 5:30p.m. about 7:30 p.m. the candy was gone but people still wanted to go through, that was a little over an hour. Closed up shop around 8:50 p.m. We were looking about 800-900 tots go by this year, which is about average for Halloweens that fall on Sundays for us.


----------



## piratehouse (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, what a wide difference....

We had a slow year this year and only had 200-250 ( we still haven't had time to count the left over bags. It rained the night before and I think that may have had a bit to do with it but who knows. Our neighbor has kept better track in past years and we've had as many as 400 on our street.

We don't really do a haunt per se but we do decorate, a lot. : )


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

I bought about 600 pieces of candy and we had about a hundred left from the lame attendence last year. We had around 50 - 60 pieces left. However, I stood outside talking to some of the parents for a while with the front door closed and the TOTs would just walk through the haunt without knocking on the door. The doorbell is behind the vampires, so no knock = no candy. 

Most of the night I stood just inside with the front door open. We did have many kids come through multiple times, but I wouldn't give them candy if I recognized them from earlier visits. I'm so mean.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Nearly 300, but 297 to be exact according to my prepacked candy treat bags count.


----------

